# Ingi Flugmount



## Skeln (10. November 2007)

Hallo liebe Meister-Ingis

Hier geht es jetzt weder um die Mats, noch um den benötigten Reitskill, denn das wurde ja schon zur genüge diskutiert!

Es geht mir hier vielmehr um die Frage, wo man das Rezept für das Flugmount denn eigentlich lernt.

Ich hab mich mal n bischen auf dem Test-Realm umgeschaut und wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, kann man das nur bei einem Ingi-Lehrer in der ALLIANZ Stadt in Schattenmondtal lernen.

Stimmt das ?!?

Wenn ja, fänd ich das ja doch ziemlich scheiße.
Ein Hordler, der kein Flugmount hat wird dann xtreme schwierigkeiten haben bis zum Lehrer zu kommen, da ihn die Wachen sofort töten! Und selbst mit Flugmount ist es schwer diese Aktion ohne Tod zu überstehen.



Oder gibt es auch einen Horde Lehrer???


GeZ: Skarross


----------



## Izydriel (10. November 2007)

Soweit ich weiß, können Hordis ja das Rezept im Hordelager im Schattenmondtal lernen. Schattenmond heißt euer Lager glaub ich oder?


----------



## Zeromus (10. November 2007)

Ich hab noch ne Frage zur Püppi... ist das ein Spawn Item beim NPC oder ist das immer erhältlich?


----------



## Skeln (10. November 2007)

Ahh ja danke!!! Da is ja wirklich n Lehrer in Schattenmond. Der steht bei dem Gebäute für die normalen Flugmounts!





Zeromus schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne Frage zur Püppi... ist das ein Spawn Item beim NPC oder ist das immer erhältlich?


Ist immer erhältlich.


----------



## Zeromus (10. November 2007)

Hab nämlich keine Lust auf Wartezeiten. ^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (12. November 2007)

Der Horde-Ingi-Lehrer war am Anfang auf den PTRs verbuggt, also wurde er entfernt. Man konnte also nur noch in die Alli-Basis reinlaufen, ne schnelle Runde Massen-PvP machen und irgendwie versuchen, zu dem Ingi-Lehrer vorzudringen.

Auf dem Echtsystem soll alles wieder bestens laufen.


----------



## Anumunrama (7. Februar 2008)

die puppe gibst bei dem ansonsten völlig nutzlosen trollhändler der schmuckstüke von fragwürdiger wirkung verkauft sie hat keine respawnzeit weil ise immer da ist und kostet 100g


----------

